# What Should I Do?



## dancinmslacey (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello To All,
     I tried posting a job offer on the MartialTalk forums, and I didn't realize that it was against the board rules. So they were deleted.
     I seriously need to find a new instructor for my martial arts program, and I do not know how to go about it. How do you find an instructor? Do you run ads in the newspaper, call other studios (i personally think that would be tacky)???? So far I have posted the job in numerous cities on Craigslist, but I don't know where to go next. Any help and advice you can give me would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 9, 2009)

You could post it in one forum and wait for people to respond.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Apr 9, 2009)

Posting job offers are not against the rules. In fact, the site just opened a new section, just for them. They previously would have gone under the Schools/Instructors section I think.  Your posts however, in the dozen spots I saw them, were just spam.

You could read the rules and comply with them, rather than post a dozen spams that you knew were against the rules. You did read them before you checked that "I read the rules" part right?

You could comply with the advertising policies and shell out the paultry $20 if it's that important to you.

You can contribute more to the site than "help me help me" spams.


----------



## dancinmslacey (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello To All,
I tried posting a job offer on the MartialTalk forums, and I didn't realize that it was against the board rules. So they were deleted.
I seriously need to find a new instructor for my martial arts program, and I do not know how to go about it. How do you find an instructor? Do you run ads in the newspaper, call other studios (i personally think that would be tacky)???? So far I have posted the job in numerous cities on Craigslist, but I don't know where to go next. Any help and advice you can give me would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 9, 2009)

Enough already. We've seen it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 9, 2009)

*Admin Note:
Various duplicated removed or merged here.

*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 9, 2009)

First question: What are you offering the other instructor? If you're posting on international sites, that implies a desire for a qualified candidate to relocate. Is that the case?


Looking within your local area, your options are Craigs list, as well as Monster and other jobs sites, your local papers, and possibly local job post boards.  You can also look to other schools and form a mutually beneficial exchange where they teach in your location, and you both share the profits.  You can also consider being an "incubator" where a club subcontracts space from you, allowing you access to their services and students. You'll have to work out the specifics as to who's students the students are, and the money details.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 10, 2009)

dancinmslacey said:


> Hello To All,
> I tried posting a job offer on the MartialTalk forums, and I didn't realize that it was against the board rules. So they were deleted.
> I seriously need to find a new instructor for my martial arts program, and I do not know how to go about it. How do you find an instructor? Do you run ads in the newspaper, call other studios (i personally think that would be tacky)???? So far I have posted the job in numerous cities on Craigslist, but I don't know where to go next. Any help and advice you can give me would be greatly appreciated!


Allow me to assist you.  READ THE RULES.

Review your previous thread: *Might Have The Wrong Forum, But I'm In Desperate Need Of A Karate Instructor!
*
You might also think about how you advertise it; what I recall of your most recent listings very simply sounds like you want someone to come in, teach classes on your terms, and do it your way.  Sorry -- but the fact that you can't come up with a more effective way to recruit suggests very much that you don't have the knowledge to do this.  Would you like me to come in and tell you how to teach dance?

Contact some of the larger schools in the area; watch how they teach.  If their methodology seems appropriate and seems to be something that you want run out of your school -- approach the school ownership.  Tell them what you want; discuss whether they can maybe provide a few names for your consideration.


----------

